# Anybody dig the theremin?



## GatodeCafe (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm fucking into this god-damn box. It's nothing short of amazing once you really get into the... "classical" technique of it. It's like this fusion of noise and melody and it's so beautiful I LOVE THE THEREMIN.


----------



## Frasque (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes! Did you ever see that movie "Bartleby"? The whole soundtrack was based around the theremin


----------



## Teracat (Nov 14, 2008)

The Theremin is definitely one of the most interesting instruments out there. There was a special on one of those public radio shows (I think it was This American Life...) where someone organized a jam band involving a violinist, a jazz singer and a theremin player - and what they ended up with was great.

On a related note: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ONJfp95yoE


----------



## Rath Illucer (Nov 23, 2008)

Ah I love it ^^ It's so wonderfully unique, and just mentioning it caught my interest in the title of this thread. I was going to keep on browsing and then go to bed lol.

These were the first things i ever was able to hear of them ^^ Leading me to go hunting for some more information about them, and the goal to no longer be the ONLY one of my friends to ever have heard of the things XP (i'm sure you'll have seen these already but i'll throw up the links anyways ^.~ )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adtW7nZHmkg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJYho56INKU


----------

